# Betriebssystem für Homeserver



## NuVirus (26. Januar 2015)

*Betriebssystem für Homeserver*

Hi,

ich will mich jetzt mal dem Thema Linux und Homeserver widmen.

Ich habe jetzt folgende Hardware übrig die ich verwenden will dafür:
Intel G530 (Sandy Celeron)
MSI Z68 G43 
4GB DDR3 1600 CL11 Kit
BQ L7 430W (falls das zu viel verbraucht bzw. ich alle HDDs dort einsetze werde ich evtl. das Seasonic G-360 vom HTPC verbauen)
Coolermaster CM690 I 

Irgendwas scheint auch mit der IGP nicht 100% in Ordnung zu sein da ich nen Bluescreen bekomme unter Windows 7 wenn der Treiber installiert ist.


Ich will erstmal mit dem Thema NAS starten und dann nach und nach alles erweitern - schön wäre auch wenn ich mal ne VM mit Windows Server drauf laufen lassen kann um auch da weitere Erfahrungen zu sammeln (habe Lizenzen).
Ziel ist es auf jedenfall meine HDDs aus meinem Haupt-PC und HTPC zu verbannen und nur noch SSDs zu verwenden - die wirklich wichtigen Daten werden auf 1-2 Externen gesichert werden.
Evtl. wird später mal ein Raid eingerichtet aber dafür müsste ich erst noch gleich große HDDs kaufen - also erstmal ohne Raid.

Was jetzt meine Frage ist, welche Distri ist dafür am besten geeignet und mit grafischer Oberfläche oder ohne - ein Monitor sowieso Maus und Tastur wären vorhanden falls man dann mal auf die grafische Oberfläche zugreifen muss aber eigl soll der Server in ner außerhalb des Wohnbereiches stehen wo er keinen stört - bzw die HDDs keinen stören^^

Schön wäre es auch wenn ich bei Freunden bei Bedarf auf die Daten zugreifen könnte  - natürlich sollte es recht sicher sein (absolute Sicherheit wird ja nicht wirklich möglich sein).

Bin für Tipps dankbar und es ist auch nicht eilig, ich wollte mich halt schon länger mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen und ausprobieren und dann erweitern - erstmal Grundfunktion einrichten dann mehr HDDs umbauen.

Ist es sinnvoll eine SSD einzusetzen oder reicht es dafür eine normale HDD zu nehmen bei Linux - gearbeitet wird ja nicht direkt.

Bin bei Linux auf jedenfall anfänger auch wenn ich vor ein paar Jahren mal nen kleinen Samba Server eingerichtet hatte - aber nichts mehr davon im Kopf^^

Da ich den Homeserver evtl. wirklich nur daheim nutze und unter der Woche nur Abends daheim bin wäre noch die Frage zu klären ob ich zum Strom sparen den Server entweder zeitgesteuert oder durch manuelles Aufwecken bei Bedarf verwenden kann - Hauptfunktion ist ja NAS und wird eigl nur von mir genutzt.


----------



## Jimini (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Homeserver*



> schön wäre auch wenn ich mal ne VM mit Windows Server drauf laufen lassen kann


Bedenke, dass du dann womöglich mehr Arbeitsspeicher brauchst.


> Was jetzt meine Frage ist, welche Distri ist dafür am besten geeignet


Grundsätzlich kannst du mit jeder üblichen Linux-Distribution ein NAS einrichten. Distributionen unterscheiden sich für Neulinge vor allem in der grafischen Oberfläche und der mitgelieferten Software (die man aber natürlich beliebig anpassen kann), vor allem ist aber die Paketverwaltung ein wichtiges Merkmal. Wenn Linux für dich Neuland ist, ist es ratsam, zu einer Distribution mit einer großen Supportbasis zu greifen. Ubuntu zum Beispiel hat ein riesiges Wiki und eine tolle, sehr hilfsbereite Community, weswegen ich dir spontan zu Ubuntu raten würde.


> und mit grafischer Oberfläche oder ohne - ein Monitor sowieso Maus und Tastur wären vorhanden falls man dann mal auf die grafische Oberfläche zugreifen muss


Bei Linux bietet es sich natürlich an, das System remote über's Netz zu bedienen, etwa via SSH. Die Tastatur und den Monitor könntest du dann anschließen, wenn es Probleme geben sollte, aber ansonsten ist es natürlich gut möglich, ein Linux-System "headless" irgendwo in der Ecke stehen zu haben.


> Schön wäre es auch wenn ich bei Freunden bei Bedarf auf die Daten zugreifen könnte  - natürlich sollte es recht sicher sein (absolute Sicherheit wird ja nicht wirklich möglich sein).


Das ist selbstverständlich möglich. Du brauchst dazu nur einen DynDNS-Account und -client, damit du dein System von außen über eine URL erreichen kannst. Die Art der Freigabe (HTTP(S) / (S)FTP / VPN-Tunnel und Samba- oder NFS-Freigaben / Cloud-Lösungen wie OwnCloud etc.) hängt dann von deinen Wünschen und Erfordernissen ab.


> Ist es sinnvoll eine SSD einzusetzen oder reicht es dafür eine normale HDD zu nehmen bei Linux - gearbeitet wird ja nicht direkt.


Die großen Vorteile einer SSD spürt man bei einem Server nur, wenn dieser regelmäßig große Datenmengen innerhalb des Laufwerks verarbeiten muss oder bei Suchvorgängen und ähnlichem. Allerdings rate ich grundsätzlich dazu, das Betriebssystem physisch von den Nutzdaten zu trennen - Linux würde dann also auf einem eigenen Laufwerk landen. Da selbst eine "fette" Distribution vergleichsweise wenig Platz verbraucht, ist es dann egal, ob du zu einer kleinen SSD oder einer kleinen HDD greifst - preislich gibt es da kaum Unterschiede.
Wenn allerdings auch ein virtuelles WHS-System auf dem "Systemlaufwerk" landen soll, solltest du frühzeitig kalkulieren, wie viel Platz die WHS-VM braucht.


> Da ich den Homeserver evtl. wirklich nur daheim nutze und unter der Woche nur Abends daheim bin wäre noch die Frage zu klären ob ich zum Strom sparen den Server entweder zeitgesteuert oder durch manuelles Aufwecken bei Bedarf verwenden kann - Hauptfunktion ist ja NAS und wird eigl nur von mir genutzt.


Sofern du das System wirklich nur nutzt, wenn du zuhause bist (und nicht etwa von außen auf Freigaben zugreifst), kannst du die Kiste natürlich tagsüber ausschalten, wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird. Das Hochfahren dauert ja (erst recht bei einer SSD) nicht wirklich lange.

MfG Jimini


----------



## NuVirus (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Homeserver*

Jo wegen Windows VM muss ich mal schauen - könnte ggf. auch ein 16GB Kit aus nem anderen PC einbauen falls ich das langfristig laufen lassen will. 

Werde dann wohl mal Ubuntu testen mit grafischer Oberfläche falls ich mal was nachschauen will ohne Befehlszeilen. 
ubuntu hatte ich auch schon installiert mal zum Testen als Windows Ersatz. 

Evtl würde ich die 120GB SSD vom Laptop nehmen oder ne kleine HDD fürs BS selbst. 

Kann man den Rechner auch automatisch aufwachen lassen sobald man auf ne Freigabe zugreifen will - wenn es dann etwas dauert wäre das kein Problem.


----------



## _maxe (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Homeserver*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Kann man den Rechner auch automatisch aufwachen lassen sobald man auf ne Freigabe zugreifen will - wenn es dann etwas dauert wäre das kein Problem.



Kann man, z.b mit WakeOnLan welches es ja auch auf Windows gibt. Mache ich selber ab und zu mal, ist ganz nützlich. Manchmal schalte ich den Server ausversehn aus und damit ich nicht runter in den Keller muss hab ich mir das auf die Kiste gepackt.


----------



## NuVirus (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Homeserver*

Ist das dann nen dienst den ich installieren muss?


----------



## _maxe (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Homeserver*

Nicht direkt. Wake On Lan ist etwas, was deine Netzwerkkarte mit bringt.
Du brauchst jedoch Tools um das ganze richtig zu konfigurieren und überhaupt zu aktivieren. Im BIOS-Menü gibt es zwar meist eine Option um das einzuschalten, aber das reicht meist nicht. Außer man greift immer über die Fritz.Box drauf zu.

Mit ethtool kann man das z.b machen.


----------

